# Searching for details about this ship...



## Becks (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all,

Came across this website when looking for information on a ship I'm currently researching. I'm having trouble finding anything on it and I was wondering if anyone here might have any ideas on what type of ship this is?

Little bit of back story as to why I am looking for information on this ship. I'm currently working on a fan made video game which bridges the gaps between two games. The main character in these games takes a ship from Yokohama, Japan to Aberdeen, Hong Kong. We'd like to fill in the story of what happens to the character between these two places and games.

Now, as I said, I have no clue what kind of vessel this is but I do have some screen shots of the ship from the game which can be seen below:

Left Side: http://i.imgur.com/iflyy.jpg
Right Side: http://i.imgur.com/EPEwn.jpg
Back: http://i.imgur.com/ia7EA.jpg
Front: http://i.imgur.com/enXNP.jpg
Top: http://i.imgur.com/A2p04.jpg
Perspective View: http://i.imgur.com/T8Jck.jpg
Short video from the game of the ship leaving port: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMpGWmBGcBw

This ship itself probably doesn't exist in real life. It's most likely an artists interpretation of another ship. I'm not sure if this ship is even a ferry. It's probably a cargo ship which carries passengers too.

Any information on this ship or a similar ship would be very helpful. Blue prints, schematics, photos or anything. All of it would be awesome.

Also, one of the team members guessed that the ship might look like this from the inside:
http://i.imgur.com/tWwyx.png
Does this kind of layout look correct to you guys? 

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, feel free to move it if so 

Thank you!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

As you say it is of a imaginary ship,possibly a cruise liner/Ferry,no derricks,no hatches so cargo could not be stowed as in the other photo.Like the TITANIC not enough life-boats.(Fwd.goose neck vents would sink the ship)


----------



## tzinieres (Oct 11, 2009)

stern light is incorrect. a ships stern light is white and is visible from two points abaft the beam on either side of ship.[ you have two?]


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> As you say it is of a imaginary ship,possibly a cruise liner/Ferry,no derricks,no hatches so cargo could not be stowed as in the other photo.Like the TITANIC not enough life-boats.(Fwd.goose neck vents would sink the ship)


Thanks for the reply.

So the ship they modelled in the game would not be a cargo ship at all? Ok, that's interesting. 

How many passengers do you think a ship of this size would carry? How many life boats would a ship of this size require also?

How should the goose-neck vents be placed?



tzinieres said:


> stern light is incorrect. a ships stern light is white and is visible from two points abaft the beam on either side of ship.[ you have two?]


Oh right, as I said, this model is from the OLD game. We will be recreating this ship or a real-life counterpart, if one similar can be found.

Basically, do you guys have any information on ships which made the journey mentioned above (Yokohama, Japan to Aberdeen, Hong Kong). Also, I forgot to mention the game is set in 1987, so obviously we don't want to recreate a modern day vessel.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Theres a passenger cargo ship that was built in 1948 that may fit the bill that was on around the world service.SILVERBRIAR/SILVERPLANE.By1987 Container ships had taken over the run and aircraft and cruise ships were taking the passengers.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Silverplane-02.html
View attachment 32558


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> Theres a passenger cargo ship that was built in 1948 that may fit the bill that was on around the world service.SILVERBRIAR/SILVERPLANE.By1987 Container ships had taken over the run and aircraft and cruise ships were taking the passengers.
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Silverplane-02.html
> View attachment 32558


Very nice, thank you!

Would this kind of ship have been used between Japan and China? We're trying to be as authentic as possible and since you spend a fair bit of time on the vessel we'd like to be as accurate as we can.

Sorry for the masses of questions!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Mainly Hong Kong-Japan.A more upto date vessel around 1987 trading in that area which would be more recogonizable would be CENTAUR/HAI DA
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/Centaur-22.html


----------



## Becks (Jan 7, 2013)

This is great. Thank you!


----------

